# 10GBit Ethernet im Heimnetzwerk



## Knogle (15. September 2015)

Moin moin

Nun mein Standard Problem

Ich wollte eine 40GBit Verbindung via Infiband zwischen meinen System realisieren, jedoch musste ich rausfinden, dass FreeNAS aktuell kein Infiniband unterstuetzt 

Wollte mir deshalb nun was mit 10GBit Ethernet anschauen, jedoch kosten gebrauchte Longshine Ethernet Karten etwa 150 Euro

Weiterhin wurde mir gesagt die normalen "Cat.7" Kabel seien fake.
Bin dann auf solche gestossen 0,75m EP-7 Silver Cat 7 10Gbit High End Netzwerk Patchkabel 10 Gigabit Ethernet | eBay , die sehen etwa so hochwertig aus wie meine Infiniband Kabel, sind das denn "echte" 10GBit Kabel?

Naja... 

Ich bin halt auf grosse Bandbreite angewiesen, aber gibt es da andere Loesungen, damit ich von PC auf NAS mehr als 100MB/s kriege?
MfG


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2015)

Dein NAS kann man über PCIe-Slots erweitern?


----------



## Knogle (15. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dein NAS kann man über PCIe-Slots erweitern?



Ja, ist ne Eigenbau Loesung mit ATX Board

CPU ist Pentium G3320 und Mainboard ASRock B85

Mein 2ter NAS

Intel S5520HC Motherboard und 2x Xeon X5650, wobei der in den Ruhestand geht wegen Stromverbrauch


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wollte mir deshalb nun was mit 10GBit Ethernet anschauen, jedoch kosten gebrauchte Longshine Ethernet Karten etwa 150 Euro
> 
> Weiterhin wurde mir gesagt die normalen "Cat.7" Kabel seien fake.
> Bin dann auf solche gestossen 0,75m EP-7 Silver Cat 7 10Gbit High End Netzwerk Patchkabel 10 Gigabit Ethernet | eBay , die sehen etwa so hochwertig aus wie meine Infiniband Kabel, sind das denn "echte" 10GBit Kabel?



1.) 10GBit-Karten sind so teuer...
2.) CAT7-Kabel sind kein Fake, lediglich welche die den RJ45-Anschluss haben, da der Anschluss selbst die Schirmungsspecs von CAT7 nicht erfüllen kann. Das Kabel kann so gut sein wie es will wenn dir am Port das Signal zu stark gedämpft wird. Ist aber für dich egal, denn:
3.) 10 GBit sind bereits mit einem guten CAT6 / RJ45 problemlos dauerhaft erreichbar (und sogar dahingehend spezifiziert!). Die CAT7-Dinger mit Sonderanschlüssen sind für Serverumgebungen die solche und höhere Datenraten auch unter ungünstigen Umgebungsbedingungen (eben zig Server nebeneinander die EM Ausstrahlen) schaffen müssen.


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2015)

Muss das ganze noch über einen Switch oder liegt das Kabel direkt vom NAS zu deinem Rechner?

Das günstigste und einfachste wäre zwei GBit LAN`s zu bündeln (trunking).
Ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher ob das auch ohne Switch zwischen zwei Rechnern funktioniert.


----------



## Research (15. September 2015)

Was, Alk, 10MBit?
Hmm, dann müssen meine Cat5 mit GBit aus der Zukunft sein.

Ja, Trunking geht, nur muss das auch in Software gelöst sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2015)

Och komm schon, weiß doch trotz des Tippfehlers hoffentlich jeder was gemeint war


----------



## Knogle (15. September 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Was, Alk, 10MBit?
> Hmm, dann müssen meine Cat5 mit GBit aus der Zukunft sein.
> 
> Ja, Trunking geht, nur muss das auch in Software gelöst sein.



Weiss jemand ob FreeNAS das unterstuetzt? 

Also das heisst
Ich koennte in PC 1 5x 2Port Gigabit Ethernet Karten einbauen, und in den NAS dasselbe, und dann alle verbinden?


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2015)

Sollte funktionieren, BSD kann es zumindest.
https://www.google.com/search?q=freenas+trunking&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
Unter Linux Mint wird die Option auch angeboten.
Nützt du eine spezielle Funktion von FreeNAS auf die du nicht verzichten kannst?
Ansonsten würd ich einen Wechsel auf Linux Mint in Betracht ziehen.

Das Trunking funktioniert aber nicht mit allen Controllern und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit dem Onboardlan funktioniert.
Gut geeignet: Intel PRO/1000 PT, 2x 1000Base-T, PCIe x4 (EXPI9402PT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knogle (15. September 2015)

Puhhh. also ich nutze bei FreeNAS nur die Samba Freigabe


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2015)

Dann könntest du auch auf Mint wechseln, dort kannst du die Samba-Freigabe mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Ordner machen.


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2015)

Wie schon dargestellt reichen konventionelle Ethernetkabel vollkommen aus. 10GBASE-T wurde ursprünglich für CAT-6 spezifiziert, es läuft aber in der Praxis auch gut mit CAT-5, bis 50m Kabellänge sogar ohne Schirmung. Dazu gibt es auch umfangreiche Studien für alle die es genau wissen wollen. Ich weiß nicht woher das Gerücht kommt das man für 10GBASE-T CAT7 braucht- es ist jedenfalls falsch.

Die 10GBASE-T Karten sind leider wirklich so teuer- damit aber wenigstens um einiges billiger als vor wenigen Jahren. Billiger sind mittlerweile insbesondere auch Switches.

Eine Alternative zu den teuren Karten sind eventuell Server Mainboards mit integrierem 10GBASE-T Port aber wenn du schon vorhandene PCs bzw. ein vorhandenes NAS hast ist das natürlich keine sehr gute Lösung.

Infiniband ist für eine Verbindung zu einem NAS übertrieben und sinnlos, sein Hauptvorteil sind die geringen Latenzen die bei einem NAS in der Form aber gar nicht gebraucht werden.


----------

